# Towards the Millennium concert series by CBSO



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Anyone having list of works performed during this famous Rattle & CBSO concert series?


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Some content I found so far : http://www.musicweb-international.com/SandH/2000/Mar00/rattle.htm


----------

